# How to play movie.rmvb on amd64?



## register88 (May 27, 2009)

How to play movie.rmvb on amd64?
I did install mplayer, but mplayer no video output, when the movie is rmvb format. (avi format just fine)
Which player you use to watch rmvb?
Please help, thank you.


----------



## richardpl (May 27, 2009)

How you installed mplayer?
Maybe package version is not compiled with support for closed codecs.


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2009)

Rmvb is a RealMedia format. By default the RealPlayer option is turned off but it is also part of multimedia/win32-codecs which is installed by default.

Not sure which of the two is able to play it though. Looks like the one in win32-codecs isn't as that should be installed even when using a package.


----------



## richardpl (May 27, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Rmvb is a RealMedia format. By default the RealPlayer option is turned off but it is also part of multimedia/win32-codecs which is installed by default.
> 
> Not sure which of the two is able to play it though. Looks like the one in win32-codecs isn't as that should be installed even when using a package.



If you take look at mplayer port Makefile you will see that win32-codecs support is not enabled for package building, having win32-codecs installed doesn't force mplayer to compile support for it.


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2009)

They are enabled by default. But not on amd64 x(

I keep assuming people are using i386 :r


----------



## richardpl (May 28, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> They are enabled by default. But not on amd64 x(
> 
> I keep assuming people are using i386 :r



Yes, win32 codecs are enabled only for i386, but it is still possible to install them and use ia32 version of mplayer.


----------



## register88 (May 30, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Yes, win32 codecs are enabled only for i386, but it is still possible to install them and use ia32 version of mplayer.



So, is mplayer(amd64 version) do not support rmvb format?
And return my question, which player you use to watch rmvb format movie on amd64?


----------



## richardpl (May 30, 2009)

Mplayer does support rmvb format.


I dont watch rmvb format, I convert it with mencoder.


I already mentioned that on amd64 you simply install 32bit version of mplayer and install win32 codecs.

It is not point and click solution but that's happens when you are using amd64.

Other alternatives are using wine, or using realplayer via linuxlator but both options really sucks on amd64.


----------



## register88 (May 31, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Mplayer does support rmvb format.
> 
> 
> I dont watch rmvb format, I convert it with mencoder.
> ...



Ok, understand.

i did install linux-realplay, and this is ok for me.
i will try ia32 solutions later.

Thank you.


----------



## register88 (May 31, 2009)

register88 said:
			
		

> Ok, understand.
> 
> i did install linux-realplay, and this is ok for me.
> i will try ia32 solutions later.
> ...



Hi, i find totem can play rmvb format too.
but need to add those to sysctl.conf
kern.ipc.shmmax=67108864
kern.ipc.shmall=32768

Thank all.


----------



## register88 (May 31, 2009)

register88 said:
			
		

> Hi, i find totem can play rmvb format too.
> but need to add those to sysctl.conf
> kern.ipc.shmmax=67108864
> kern.ipc.shmall=32768
> ...



I had the new problem with totem.
When i play the rmvb format movie, some is file, some is no sound output? ( when use linux-realplayer to watch this rmvb format movie is have sound output )

Anyone know this? bug(s)? Or ?
How to solve this?
Please Help agian, thank you.


----------



## register88 (May 31, 2009)

register88 said:
			
		

> I had the new problem with totem.
> When i play the rmvb format movie, some is file, some is no sound output? ( when use linux-realplayer to watch this rmvb format movie is have sound output )
> 
> Anyone know this? bug(s)? Or ?
> ...



I mean some rmvb have sound and fine.
but some HAVE NOT sound output.


----------

